# Resident Evil: Extinction



## Nexas (Jul 4, 2006)

> And in our wildest dreams, it would be right next to those E.T. The Extra Terrestrial cartridges. Too bad you can't win them all. Or even one, in the case of non-sir Paul W. Anderson. He's the man writing the script (if that's what we call randomly flinging words at a blank page) for Resident Evil Colon Extinction, the third film adaptation of Capcom's survival horror series. Previously, he directed the first Resident Evil, Mortal Kombat (hey, that wasn't so bad!) and Predator castration epic, Alien vs. Predator. Speaking at a recent Hollywood and Video Games summit, in Beverly Hills Mr. Anderson outlined his original vision for the shambling corpse of a trilogy. The first film would act as a prequel to the game, the second as an intersecting companion and third as a post script.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the third film just happens to be set in a post-apocalyptic wasteland, which is either a tired narrative device or some sort of meta-commentary on the series itself. The world's been overrun with undead fellows and the only survivors, which include Milla Jovovich's Alice, Jill Valentine and Code Veronica escapee Claire Redfield, must make a run for it in armored convoys.
> 
> ...


After Apocalypse, I thought the Resident Evil films had no where to go but up, I guess I was wrong. I liked the first movie because it didn't really tamper with the original storyline. The second film altered the story so drasticly, it was unrecognizable. This new movie seems to be following the idea of the latter. Oh well, I'll probably go see it anyways.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 4, 2006)

Resident Evil Extinction.
I'm defiantly gonna watch it.


----------



## Thor4x (Jul 4, 2006)

NICE!!

I'm so going to skip everything for this movie, some movies I download but this one.. I just want to see this one when it first comes out in the cinema.

Can't wait!


----------



## kof20012 (Jul 4, 2006)

resident evil movies sucks, sorry to say
the 2nd was the worst of them, how can tyrant be friendly...first they dont have conscience so its impossible to be friendly, their job is only to kill stars unit not helping them


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 4, 2006)

kof20012 said:
			
		

> resident evil movies sucks, sorry to say
> the 2nd was the worst of them, how can tyrant be friendly...first they dont have conscience so its impossible to be friendly, their job is only to kill stars unit not helping them


Nemesis not tyrant you noob


----------



## Black Masamune (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes the 2nd one did suck.

Why was Leon already dead before the movie started?! (it said that on the teaser poster i think. It also siad that Jill was Leon's partner, not Chris')
Why was Carlos a freaking body builder?!!
Also he's supposed to be Jills love interest not stupid "whats her stupid face"'s!!!!
Why was Nicholi good?!!! (and a total wimp) He's supposed to be the freaking badguy!!!!!!!
And why was William Birkin not injected with the G-Virus??!?!!!!SHIFT1!

I was so mad at that movie because they ruined the entire plot.
It was a GREAT plot to, perfect for a good horror movie.
I know, I know its "Just a movie based off JUST a game", but as an avid fan of RE I was disgusted by the travasty of a film REA was...

*takes deep breath* *passes out...*


----------



## Mojim (Jul 4, 2006)

None of the Resident movies are sucks to me... I like them both,even they did alter it a bit,but that's ok for me.

So the story is continued from the previous 2nd movie or not? I don't get with the comments,sorry 

I'm definately will not going to miss the 3rd movie...yeah!!


----------



## Gambitz (Jul 4, 2006)

ahh there's another one and Milla Jovovich is in it ....whats a girl with little titties gonna do to the Umbrella Corp.......nothing...its gonna be a huge box office disaster


----------



## 4OkageOfTheLeaf (Jul 4, 2006)

yup, the movies sucked, the games were great. i have (and beaten) all of the games in the series. AMAZING its a video game movie that SUCKS! WHOA!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 5, 2006)

I heard that they got the rights to make a resident evil 4 movie


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jul 5, 2006)

OMG the third is set in a post-apocalyptic world, the world is overrun with zombies. Hope George Remero doesn't sue anyone. Why they calling this RE anymore, this has nothing to do with RE anymore. I'll watch it, thats for sure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 5, 2006)

I really never followed the games, so the movies clashing with the game's story, doesn't affect me ni the least.

That said, the second movie was so-so, and this movie has to suck.

THAT said, I'll see it. On DVD.


----------



## EXhack (Jul 5, 2006)

Great, more zombie crunching action... and more plot-holes...


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 5, 2006)

after watching the first one... didn't even bother to watch the second one...the pattern continues...

RE: extinction??

the name fits so perfectly..

ppl should boicot this movie... so directors and producers learn to make the movies coherent with the game's plot.


----------



## Lucidious (Jul 5, 2006)

.....     :|

i dunno about this one......


----------



## 4OkageOfTheLeaf (Jul 5, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I heard that they got the rights to make a resident evil 4 movie




I doubt it. Plus i really hope NOT because they're going to ruin a great game.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 5, 2006)

I liked the first 2 Resident Evil. I hope this one will live up to the standards of the older ones.


----------



## isanon (Jul 5, 2006)

this one sounds even more awfull than apocalypse


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 5, 2006)

isanon said:
			
		

> this one sounds even more awfull than apocalypse


I thought Apocalypse was good   This one looks OK


----------



## isanon (Jul 5, 2006)

apocalypse didnt follow the storry line !!!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 5, 2006)

Meh, that really didnt bother me concidering i dont like the Resi games  Only the movie!


----------



## isanon (Jul 5, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Meh, that really didnt bother me concidering i dont like the Resi games  Only the movie!


 blasphemy


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 5, 2006)

4OkageOfTheLeaf said:
			
		

> I doubt it. Plus i really hope NOT because they're going to ruin a great game.


I read in a interview that he is planning a resident evil 4 movie


----------



## 4OkageOfTheLeaf (Jul 5, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I read in a interview that he is planning a resident evil 4 movie






stop saying that!! it burns!!


----------



## kof20012 (Jul 5, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Nemesis not tyrant you noob




believe me im not a noob, i always confuse tyrant with nemesis


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 5, 2006)

kof20012 said:
			
		

> believe me im not a noob, i always confuse tyrant with nemesis


How can you confuse tyrant with nemesis  clearly proves your a noob to resident evil

Tyrant: big ass mother fucker with claws
Nemesis: big ass mother fucker with a rocket launcher and tentacles

The only confusion might be with Mr. X which is a T-200 I think ? but still the head is completly different


----------



## conceptz (Jul 6, 2006)

Milla Jovovich is HOT! I'm going to see Extinction just because of her. She was hot in Ultraviolet too!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2006)

conceptz said:
			
		

> Milla Jovovich is HOT! I'm going to see Extinction just because of her. She was hot in Ultraviolet too!


She is ugly  she looks anorexic and has no boobs


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2006)

You are my new best friend, we must kill all milla stupid fans cause she is butt fucking ugly


----------



## kof20012 (Jul 8, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> How can you confuse tyrant with nemesis  clearly proves your a noob to resident evil
> 
> Tyrant: big ass mother fucker with claws
> Nemesis: big ass mother fucker with a rocket launcher and tentacles
> ...




the confusion is the resedent evil 3 is only game i havent play, i confuse their names, btw i can not remember, but lickers appear in the 2nd movie?


----------



## kof20012 (Jul 8, 2006)

mila is not hot, the actress that made jill is more hottest than her


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2006)

^More hottest? you mean hotter?


----------



## Deadpool (Jul 8, 2006)

This movie is definitly be rent worty.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 8, 2006)

kof20012 said:
			
		

> the confusion is the resedent evil 3 is only game i havent play, i confuse their names, btw i can not remember, but lickers appear in the 2nd movie?


There was a licker in the first movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2006)

I hear there may not be zombies, like there going to follow resident evil four with crazy spanish people....a big WTF?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> She is ugly  she looks anorexic and has no boobs


Nah. She isn't all that smexy but she's okay. Better than Paris Hilton.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, it's pretty much an hour away from opening time. Come here and post what you thought of the 3rd adaption in the Resident Evil movie franchise. 

I won't be seeing it until Saturday, but I hope it's good.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2007)

Probably gonna suck more then the first two, which sucked alot. Tell you what i think tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Sep 21, 2007)

I just can't wait to see it.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 21, 2007)

Although the RE films have sucked, the first RE movie did $40 million Domestic and $102 million worldwide on a $33 million budget, while the second one did $51 million Domestic and $129 million worldwide on a $45 million budget.

Domestically it didn't do well and the studio didn't even break even. Although it did okay worldwide if it didn't have great DVD sales then its most likely it wouldn't have gotten two sequels.


----------



## Instant Karma (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd like to see it. I didn't see the other 2 until they came out on HBO, so i guess it'd complete it for me...or something.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 21, 2007)

It looks like a good movie so I want to go see it.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 21, 2007)

I actually liked the first two might go today to see this one seems good


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 21, 2007)

Not really a fan of how they did the Resident Evil movies, but my friends want to see it..so I guess I'll end up seeing it tonight.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 21, 2007)

Resident Evil movies suck. A fucking disgrace to the games.


----------



## Magoichi (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm just really shocked that they managed to pull off a 3rd installment, let alone the 2nd.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 21, 2007)

^ The first two movies did well on the box office, so I guess the 3rd movie is going to be the same...I think.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 21, 2007)

Mojim said:


> ^ *The first two movies did well on the box office*



No they didn't, $102/129mil worldwide is pretty meager.

Looks like shit, and since Paul W.S. Anderson is a terrible writer and director, I don't have any hope for it.


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 21, 2007)

I never thought much of the Resident Evil movies. I thought the first was mediocore. The second to be just some action flick with little zombie/thriller factor in it. I would think this one would be the same. I would consider it to be watchable but not worth my money so I will probably wait.


----------



## Gene (Sep 21, 2007)

I only liked the 2nd one because Jill was there. The 3rd looks sorta interesting so I'll probably see it eventually.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 22, 2007)

Goku said:


> Resident Evil movies suck. A fucking disgrace to the games.



Qft.

28 Days Later is a hell of alot better than all those 3 RE movies combined


----------



## drummerboy01 (Sep 22, 2007)

i am going 2 see it tommorow cant wait


----------



## drummerboy01 (Sep 22, 2007)

*awsome*

m seeing it tommorrow:


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 22, 2007)

I'll probably check it out today.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 22, 2007)

Gene said:


> I only liked the 2nd one because Jill was there. The 3rd looks sorta interesting so I'll probably see it eventually.



Sienna Guillory as Jill is the only reason RE2 was watchable. Sure her acting was laughable but she was hot.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 22, 2007)

So uh, has anybody actually watched the fucking movie yet?


----------



## Ash (Sep 22, 2007)

I just came back from watching it for the second time. I fucking love it, as I do the first two.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 23, 2007)

I watched it today, it was worth my money. However like any other exclusive movie, there is always an upset whatever the reason may be. For example, I enjoyed it throughout but they could have worked on the ending and enhancing suspense scenes if they conclude the whole trilogy at that. Other than that, it was well-rounded, great action, comedy, thrilling, dramatic on several levels.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 23, 2007)

Gonna watch it later next week. The first RE was good, you guys are just picky bastards 

I don't see how anyone could joke around about RE2 being good tho, it shat on the RE story whereas the first movie reimagined the story.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2007)

Resi Evil sucks the same way the Street Fighter movies sucked, but deep down we love them.


----------



## Slips (Sep 23, 2007)

I shall not lie I shall download the bloody thing.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Sep 23, 2007)

I want to see it. I actually........LIKED the first one, even though it was a total fuckup to the games, and the second one looked shitty so I never bothered. But yeah, I think I want to see this one. Looks at least mildly entertaining from my standpoint.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 23, 2007)

These movies are filler, therefore, utter crap.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2007)

Goku said:


> These movies are filler, therefore, utter crap.



Yeah fillers suck!!!!!

Who the fuck is Alice anyway?


----------



## Birkin (Sep 23, 2007)

A shit character.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Sep 23, 2007)

I liked the first one, second one was to childishly done [seriously whats with Nemesis pulling a OLD YELLER], third was better then the second one. Though I have to admit, RE3, did what the video game failed to do. Seriously in RE2 and RE3 video game, they really did nothing to prevent the zombies or the infected rats from escaping Raccoon city.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, they blew up the entire town.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 23, 2007)

You know what? There needs to be a movie for resident evil 4. I would definitly go see that.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Sep 23, 2007)

^^^ I agree 100%. That was my favorite game of the series, even though it strayed from the mainstream.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Sep 23, 2007)

Goku said:


> Well, they blew up the entire town.



Ya but what it took them just over 48 Hours to blow up the town, plenty of time for a few zombies to escape Racoon City.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, I finally got to fuckin see it, and just like the last 2, *I really liked*.That may sound like blasphemy coming from a hardcore Resident Evil fan, but it's the truth. While I thought the film did kind of deviate a bit too far from its roots, to me, it shined in the places it was supposed to. 


*Spoiler*: _My Thoughts...If You Care_ 



I really loved every single one of the action sequences, especially the crow part. I was a bit disappointed we didn't get a crow scene in the 2nd one, so when I saw in the trailer that we'd be getting one, I was really hoping it'd be good, and boy was it. Another one I really loved was the shootout in Vegas. With the zombies being all modified and shit, it really reminded me of RE4. Pretty much nowhere was safe, as I'm sure the guy on top of the fake Eiffel Tower would be able to tell you had he lived through it. The very ending was also pretty damn awesome. If there's one other good thing I can say about the movie franchise, they really know how to make badass endings.

I do however have some complaints. My only major gripe is that I really wish the characters from the video games would've gotten more fleshed out and had more time to shine. I'm sorry, Ali did a decent job, but Claire just didn't feel like Claire. Plus, I really wish they would've brought back Jill. She was one of my favorite additions to movie franchise. My 2 minor gripes are, like I already said, that it kind of deviated a little too far from its roots, and that the final fight wasn't more fleshed out.




But gripes aside, I really enjoyed the movie. I went in expecting to see some good monster killing action sequences, and I didn't walk out disappointed. I really hope they decide to do 1 more though, cuz I'm kinda sick and tired of not being able to see not the official downfall of Umbrella.


----------



## Iria (Sep 23, 2007)

I like it

I complained in another thread about in my theatre some parents brought their children to see the movie.

Obvious violence.

What is wrong with some people?

Anyway, I think it delivered


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 24, 2007)

Hell yeah, a Live Action or CG Movie of RE4. I would watch that 1000000000 times.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 24, 2007)

Personally, I think RE4 was the worst game of them all.

It turned into an action game making it not Survival Horror anymore.

I'd like remakes of the movies Zero-3

Or hell, just make new movies that follow the storyline.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 24, 2007)

Goku said:


> Personally, I think RE4 was the worst game of them all.
> 
> It turned into an action game making it not Survival Horror anymore.



Well, I do agree with you that RE4 took more of an action route than a survival/horror one. But honestly, it needed the change. Even the developers were getting bored with the series.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah, but I still preferred the old gameplay, as do many others. But of course, people like the new way, which is understandable.

It just doesn't feel Resident Evil'ish anymore to me :/


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 24, 2007)

Goku said:


> Personally, I think RE4 was the worst game of them all.
> 
> It turned into an action game making it not Survival Horror anymore.
> 
> ...



It's not everytime the game that revives a series is considered the worst of them all.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 24, 2007)

I loved the RE movies. This one was no different. It had everything that made me like the first 2:

A. Zombies
B. Outlandish action sequence
C. An advanced Zombie
D. The friend that becomes a zombie 
E. Mila Jovivich's extremely huge pokies

I was never a huge fan of the game so I don't have the complex that alot of the video game fans have.  

I don' t look to have an epiphany after watching these types of movies. I am just looking to have a good time


----------



## Birkin (Sep 24, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> It's not everytime the game that revives a series is considered the worst of them all.



RE4 sold the least copies.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Sep 24, 2007)

I do have to admit the 1st and 3rd are my favorites. Some of the things I really liked.


*Spoiler*: __ 



How they made the Tyrant in this movie, though he could've been a little more buffed. He is supposed to be like a walking tank.




and


*Spoiler*: __ 



Love how some of the main actors, that you figured would survive didn't, brings a little more sense of realism to the "No one is really Safe" thing


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 24, 2007)

Goku said:


> RE4 sold the least copies.



Seriously?

Wow, that's a shame. That game was fuckin awesome.


----------



## Bender (Sep 24, 2007)

Krippler said:


> I loved the RE movies. This one was no different. It had everything that made me like the first 2:
> 
> A. Zombies
> B. Outlandish action sequence
> ...




A. Boooooooooooring

B. Boring

C. Okay

D. That scene made me sad... 

E. Booy please her titties are the size of pokadots Ain't nothing special bout dem titties. Now you wanna talk about tits? Check out Jessica Alba. AWESOME....TITS!


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 24, 2007)

i say that the ending could have been better...it was pretty rushed


----------



## Sylar (Sep 24, 2007)

Movie sucked because,


*Spoiler*: __ 



They killed Carlos...

WRYYYYYYYYYY???


----------



## Birkin (Sep 25, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Movie sucked because,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wait a sec...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Carlos from RE3 the game? Are you fucking kidding me? WHY THE FUCK DOESNT THIS MILA FUCKER DIE


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2007)

People thought this movie was gonna be good? Didn't you see the first two?


----------



## Birkin (Sep 25, 2007)

Haven't seen this one yet. Probably gonna download to waste time.

Being a hardcore RE game fan myself it's hard to look at these movies.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Sep 25, 2007)

i really  liked the first one but the second one was just really tried to cram all the contents into one film


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 25, 2007)

Goku said:


> Being a hardcore RE game fan myself it's hard to look at these movies.


Being a fan of "film" myself, it's hard to look at these movies.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 25, 2007)

i want to see it but
i know its bound to horribly fail


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 25, 2007)

Goku said:


> RE4 sold the least copies.



I thought Zero and Code Veronica hold that honor. 

Anyways saw the movie. Just as I thought. Entertaining and I didn't care for how the story progressed.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 27, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> So uh, has anybody actually watched the fucking movie yet?


no but i want to see it so bad


----------



## secrethero (Sep 29, 2007)

The movie was great and good suspense! Everyone will be happy/great to hear the 3rd Sequel. Hope there's a 4th though.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree the movie was preety good considering all the bad reviews for the other movies.  Although I liked all of em but this one took the cake for me.  This movie was damn good and done in good taste


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 29, 2007)

the plot moved along at a nice pace, could have used a little more action but overall not a bad movie.


----------



## Kirsten (Oct 1, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> E. Booy please her titties are the size of pokadots Ain't nothing special bout dem titties. Now you wanna talk about tits? Check out Jessica Alba. AWESOME....TITS!


Um, I think he was referring to her rather large nipples. They were hard throughout the whole movie. >_>;

I saw this movie Friday night, and I thought it was pretty good, despite what the critics had to say. 

I give it a 2.5/5 (average)


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 4, 2007)

Shadow said:


> This movie was *right shit* and *had huge lack of zombies*



Saw it last night with my friends, terrible. Only good thing was that it was over quick. The scenes where they tried building tension were the worst, and they kept ending with a cheap scare.

Also, did anyone noticed that Alice's face looked a little weird. Like when she was standing next to Carlos, his face looked really sharp, yet her face looked soft and a tiny bit blurry.

*3/10.*


----------



## Homura (Oct 4, 2007)

And here I thought I was excited to watch the movie, but seeing all the reviews for it I'm kind of hesitant to watch it now, though it really shouldn't stop me from watching it since I might say otherwise. And for the record, it may have been the fact that RE4 was on the Gamecube back in the day which hurt the sales.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought it was good


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 15, 2007)

I just watched this. It wasn't really good.  I like the first movie the best, it was awesome. And the second one was alright, but this one completely sucked. It just felt plotless on the whole and uninteresting.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 15, 2007)

well I wonder how the next one will turn out


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 15, 2007)

is it confirmed yet? Prob worse than this one. It just keeps getting worse. I actually thought this will be the last film  i mean it's called Extinction.


----------



## Kirsten (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not really sure. It was said that this would be the last one.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 16, 2007)

Seeing the end of this movie it's safe to say there will be another one... in Japan.

Wesker looks fat in his movie sidekick :/

Off topic: Kirsten, no rep, no credit for the ava?


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 16, 2007)

~L~ said:


> is it confirmed yet? Prob worse than this one. It just keeps getting worse. I actually thought this will be the last film  i mean it's called Extinction.



at the end there, they really left it wide open, yet again


----------



## Kirsten (Nov 16, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Seeing the end of this movie it's safe to say there will be another one... in Japan.
> 
> Wesker looks fat in his movie sidekick :/
> 
> Off topic: Kirsten, no rep, no credit for the ava?


I'm sorry, I didn't have time. ;-;

I uploaded it like right before the bell rang. xD

On topic: Hooray for a new Resident Evil?


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 16, 2007)

guess I will be keeping an eye out on wiki


----------



## Birkin (Nov 16, 2007)

Meh, I don't like the films due to not following the canon games. But, they are entertaining enough, although storywise, they pale in comparison to the games.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 16, 2007)

Meh it was okay...


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing I am Legend


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 17, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing I am Legend



Ummmm... okay >_>

*Checks topic title again*


----------



## Bender (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm surprised nobody here has killed themselves yet.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 18, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> at the end there, they really left it wide open, yet again


I know, i just wished the next one will be good, but this feels like false hopes now.


----------

